# Cruze Diesel wiper fluid issue



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

I just bought a 2014 cruze diesel a couple weeks ago and I already have to take it to the service center at my dealer. I have always owned a GM vehicle so it wasnt too hard for me to choose the cruze diesel for this buy. I absolutely love it....until I hit my wiper fluid lever and nothin happened. So I added fluid thinking maybe they didnt put any in. Hit the lever again and nothing still. It isnt even making a pump sound when I try to spray but the wipers themselves work fine. Anyone else having problems. The car only has 400 miles on it, hope this isnt how it will be for the life of my car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The hose that feeds the washer nozzles on my car was damaged when i bought it. If the problem is like my car open the hood after attempting to use the washers, look near the drivers side hinge. I found all the washer fluid was leaking out that that point. Inspecting further I noticed the hose was split down the side where it attached to the hood. 

I cut out a 1/2in of hose off, reattached and every worked great. I have not had any further issues.


EDIT: If your car isn't making any pump sound I would just take to the dealer.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

I have an appt to take it in, but I'm pretty disappointed that it has to go in already. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well we are certain that you will let us know if anything else arises with your Cruzen . Best Wishes !


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes Brian I will let everyone know. This is my first cruze and diesel. Im looking forward to doing some aftermarket cosmetic work to it but thats about it. Just hoping it isnt going to be in the shop constantly. Already got it tinted, have high hopes for it.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CruzeTDI said:


> I have an appt to take it in, but I'm pretty disappointed that it has to go in already.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


If some part of any new car fails that early its a good indication there was a manufacturing issue or an issue with how it was installed at the factory. No reason to worry at all & not really indicative of future issues or the quality of the car as a whole.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

CruzeTDI said:


> Yes Brian I will let everyone know. This is my first cruze and diesel. Im looking forward to doing some aftermarket cosmetic work to it but thats about it. Just hoping it isnt going to be in the shop constantly. Already got it tinted, have high hopes for it.
> View attachment 74794
> 
> 
> ...


My diesel is 20 months old and no issues at all. The washers are really an easy fix for the dealer so you will be fine. Enjoy a great little car.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

The salesmen I made the appt with said it will prolly be done by next day. Thanks for the advice everyone


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The tech that hooked the hose up probably spent too much time at happy hour the night before, I'm sure all the rest is well!


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> The tech that hooked the hose up probably spent too much time at happy hour the night before, I'm sure all the rest is well!


I hope so, I really love this car. My dealer is great and got it taken care of. Faulty pump is all, happens. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

i thought i was having the same problem when i first purchased mine until i realized you had to pull the lever back towards yourself. I was even thinking man brand new car and the windshield washer fluid doesn't even work. Until realized it was user error.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on your CTD and may it be trouble free after the initial wiper issue is addressed!


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

diesel said:


> Congrats on your CTD and may it be trouble free after the initial wiper issue is addressed!


Thank you! It is by far my favorite car I've ever driven. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

